# Swimming in Cold Water?



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I took Bailey for a walk in the woods today along a path that ended along the shores of Lake Michigan. And of course, he jumped in the water and waited for me to throw something (retriever to the core, that one!) We retreated to our waiting car after about 30 minutes, and he showed no signs of shivering, but by the time we reached our car, he had ice crystals in his fur. I wrapped him in towels and drove home (5 minutes).

We came home and did a big rub-down dry-off immediately.

The air temp here today is about 30 F, and it's sunny. 

Should we avoid this walk until it's warmer out? Is it okay for him to be swimming in such cold water? He was thrilled about it, but this is new territory for me. The ground is so icy here that he won't play at the dog park, so long trail walks through wooded areas seem to be the only way I can keep his energy in check. Still, I can find another trail farther away from the lake, if this is dangerous for him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

We need photos  Just be sure to pack towels and dry him off


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

He should be fine as long as he can actively run around and shake the water out of his coat. My dogs have been in and out of the river retrieving birds when the air temp is -15 degrees F. The key is they have to stay actively moving when it's that cold. If you make them walk at heel or sit still they will quickly get chilled and feel the cold.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

30 degrees and sunny feels kinda warm sometimes... as long as you are not forcing them into the water (sending them for retrieves - my dogs might not want to swim in really icy water but they will still go in to chase sticks, etc) and they are going in on their own, they should be fine. 

I'm envious... all the nearby lakes are totally frozen up. I've been toying with the idea of driving out to Lake MI or Lake Huron - but's it's a trek...


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup, what everyone says, if they can run it off they should be fine. Usually mine will go in the water regardless of temperature. I generally don't prevent him from going in, but I also don't encourage him to stay in the water or swim if it is really cold. I will likely just keep walking and encourage him to follow me along which gets him out of the water pretty quickly. 
A little off topic but my greatest fear with colder temperatures and bodies of water is ice that isn't safe to run on. I am super strict about Thor getting on the ice this year, even if it seems safely frozen over; last spring we had a scare when he fell through ice and I had to go in to get him out, so for the moment I am training him to not step on the ice at all, especially with the uneven winter temperatures we're having this year.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Like *thorbreafortuna * says bigger concern is with the safety of the ice. I like to avoid going anywhere near poor ice with Nikki - because she will go into any water, any time. Nikki will come out fairly quick and shake - a bit of walking of she is fine. My other two just watch her.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing at all to worry about in my opinion. My 2 guys swim in a salt water bay (in NY) almost everyday regardless of season. January or July, makes no difference to them. As said above, as long as they are active afterwards and show no signs of shivering or being cold, I wouldn't 'sweat it' so to speak. I can't count the number of times my guys have had ice crystals in their fur afterwards. Stuff like that is what this magnificent breed was designed for.


----------

